# How often do you clean your semi-auto firearm?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I know this might sound weird, but I just bought a px4 storm, 9mm. I've been to the range 3-4 times, put about 300-400 rounds through it. Should I clean it? 

I have a cleaning kit but I'm actually unsure how to clean it properly. How often do you clean your hand gun? Every outting? I did a class with an ex-marine who served in Iraq and Afghanistan and he said that people who tell you to clean your gun every time you should it, is ridiculous.

Thanks for the advice in advance!


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I clean mine every time. I like it to be functioning and ready to go. But, I'm also a clean freak so what do I know.

Cannon


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I clean whenever there isn't anything good on TV. Like after every time I've put some rounds through it since there never seems to be anything good on TV these days. Well, almost every time. :anim_lol: I don't think they really need to be cleaned every time...


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I clean all my guns right after i get home from the range.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> I did a class with an ex-marine who served in Iraq and Afghanistan and he said that people who tell you to clean your gun every time you should it, is ridiculous.


He's not wrong...most firearms don't need to be cleaned after every outing these days, but it doesn't hurt, either. The only exception that comes to mind would be after shooting any Eastern Bloc corrosive ammo, which sometimes shows up for rifles in 7.62x39, and pistols in Makarov or Tokarev.

KG


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I clean my guns after they've been used, unless I plan on using them again soon (like this afternoon or tomorrow). If there's any possibility that they'll be be put away and unused, they need cleaning. I don't want powder and primer residue left in the barrel, which may or may not create permanent corrosion or etching. Also, gaulding and plating from lead or copper bullets should be removed to avoid electrolysis from dissimilar metals. Just my opinion.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Call me ridiculous......I clean them EVERY time.....a clean firearm is a happy firearm....


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Can someone give me a brief summary how to clean my fire arm after I field strip my Beretta px4 storm? I have the kit. I just don't know how to use it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Can someone give me a brief summary how to clean my fire arm after I field strip my Beretta px4 storm? I have the kit. I just don't know how to use it.


There's a jillion videos on youtube that cover cleaning and lubing firearms. Basically you just clean away everything that's not gun and leave some lube behind.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 to cleaning after firing. 

There are no dirty firearms in my gun vault.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> I know this might sound weird, but I just bought a px4 storm, 9mm. I've been to the range 3-4 times, put about 300-400 rounds through it. Should I clean it?
> 
> I have a cleaning kit but I'm actually unsure how to clean it properly. How often do you clean your hand gun? Every outting? I did a class with an ex-marine who served in Iraq and Afghanistan and he said that people who tell you to clean your gun every time you should it, is ridiculous.
> 
> Thanks for the advice in advance!


Once a Marine always a Marine. "Former" Marine not "Ex-" Marine. I am not one. But I know many and respect them.


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

I am influenced (again) by my military training and clean mine after every outing. I couldnt imagine putting any weapon away dirty..... it just isnt logical to me. lol


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I clean mine after every outing.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Without fail, after each range visit for the last 32 years.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

After each range visit unless I`m going back out next day.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am in the camp that cleans after each use but I have a couple levels of what that means. At a minimum I clean the bore and chamber and with semis, the contact areas between slide and frame after each use. The next level is after I have used the gun a few times or put a few hundred rounds thru it. In this case I really get busy with it and see how close to out of box condition i can return my guns for all areas accessible without a tool box.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How long does a typical gun cleaning take oneself?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> How long does a typical gun cleaning take oneself?


I can do a good cleaning in under 40 min. or so. That's taking my time and making sure I don't miss something.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I clean after every range visit. But it doesn't take more than 15-20 minutes.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

These days all the .22lr get cleaned after each range visit, the .380's just get a field strip and swab out the bore as the ammo is much cleaner. I'm shooting cheap bulk in the .22's for the most part, as the good stuff is just too hard to find and expensive. 

The wife and I shoot a lot, usually 200-300 rounds each trip out, primarily through two pistols and one rifle. The Ruger SR-22 and 10-22 are a breeze to clean, can do each in about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

95chevy said:


> I clean all my guns right after i get home from the range.


X2. I always clean mine after a range outing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

At the least oil it down, engage or manipulate the action ,wipe it down re-oil. I do not always use solvent. Every couple weeks I will unload my carry gun just to move the slide ,etc and add a few drops of oil. Dust , body perspiration,outside moisture and whatever else might come in contact with your carry piece is a consideration for a gun lubeing or visual inspection


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

If you haven't cleaned it since you bought it, it is definitely time to clean it. I generally clean new pistols before taking them to the range, or after the first use. Some pistols are shipped with cosmoline gease to prevent rust, and that can cause problems with operation.

Read your manual, and look on the Web for cleaning instructions for you PX4, and you should have a long life for your Beretta. Good Luck!


----------



## aggie29 (Sep 30, 2011)

I clean mine maybe after 2 range sessions. I use mine as my EDC so I want to make sure that if functions like its suppose too.


----------

